# UK to retain ferry safety rules



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

From WorldMaritimeNews.com:


> Following an eight-week consultation and talks between the Union and shipping minister John Hayes, the government said ‘persuasive’ arguments had been made in favour of retaining the regulations, which were introduced following the Herald of Free Enterprise disaster in 1987.
> 
> The regulations were developed in response to the findings of the formal investigation into the loss of the ferry and require ro-ro passengerships to be fitted with on-deck emergency equipment lockers, containing such items as axes, crowbars, lifting gear and ladders.


Does anyone know the details of this? Someone obviously thought it was a good idea to remove the emergency gear, but who were they and why?


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

The current Conservative government decided they should be removed during their ongoing process of cutting red tape (i.e. saving money) in the transport industry. According to the Transport minister, such onboard emergency equipment lockers would not be necessary as the requisite equipment could be brought to any vessel in distress by helicopter or lifeboat. No response was forthcoming when he was asked by the Maritime unions just how long that would take and whether he could guarantee reaction times would be the same UK wide.
The actual cost saving of removing these lockers is absolutely minimal, as to purchase and outfit them to a vessel is only in the hundreds of pounds range and once they are installed require no upkeep or expense save periodic inspection.
This just goes to show what those in government think of the value of human life versus making profits.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

They obviously didn't think it through.
I bet Jo Public would not have been told about it, if it did happen, or only when it was fait acompli and then there would have been a big brouhaha and new laws would have had to be written at even more expense.


----------

